# Wofür MPI-Adresse im CP angeben?



## Eiken85 (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine ganz banale Frage:
Warum muss in einem CP (CP343-1) eine MPI-Adresse angegeben werden? Obwohl der CP über den Rückwandbus mit der CPU kommuniziert?
Oder läuft der MPI-Bus auch über den Rückwandbus???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Oktober 2010)

Der Rückwandbus ist auf jeden Fall bei den älteren bzw. kleineren SPSen mit dem MPI-Bus verbunden. Deshalb erscheinen dort die CPs mit einer MPI-Adresse.


----------



## Eiken85 (6 Oktober 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der Rückwandbus ist auf jeden Fall bei den älteren bzw. kleineren SPSen mit dem MPI-Bus verbunden. Deshalb erscheinen dort die CPs mit einer MPI-Adresse.



Danke erst mal für die rasche Antwort! Kann man das noch irgendwo nachlesen, damit ich das belegen kann? Das ist für meine Bachelorarbeit.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Oktober 2010)

Eiken85 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die rasche Antwort! Kann man das noch irgendwo nachlesen, damit ich das belegen kann? Das ist für meine Bachelorarbeit.


Normalerweise wird für die CP die MPI-Adresse der CPU + 1 vergeben. Ein Teilnehmer mit dieser Adresse darf dann natürlich nicht außen am Bus vorhanden sein.


----------



## PN/DP (6 Oktober 2010)

Eiken85 schrieb:


> Kann man das noch irgendwo nachlesen, damit ich das belegen kann? Das ist für meine Bachelorarbeit.


Hilfe zum HW-Konfig Einstelldialog "Allgemein"


> Bei Baugruppen mit eigener MPI-Adresse finden Sie unter “Rückwandanschluss” ein Feld mit der MPI-Adresse (gilt nicht für PC-Baugruppen). CPs und FMs mit eigener MPI-Adresse haben eine Besonderheit: Ihre MPI-Adresse wird von der CPU automatisch ermittelt, so dass deren MPI-Adresse hier nur ablesbar ist (gilt nicht für allen CPU-Typen bei S7-300).



Simatic Manager > Hilfe > Hilfethemen... > MPI-Adressen von FMs und CPs (S7-300)


> *Besonderheit: MPI-Adressen von FMs und CPs (S7-300)*
> 
> CPs und FMs mit eigener MPI-Adresse haben eine Besonderheit: Ihre MPI-Adresse wird von der CPU automatisch ermittelt und vergeben nach folgendem Muster:
> 
> ...



Einiges steht auch in den Handbüchern, wie z.B. "Hardware konfigurieren und Verbindungen projektieren mit STEP 7" 
und die Betriebsanleitung "S7-300 CPU 31xC und CPU 31x: Aufbauen".

Harald


----------

